
Handheld retro PC design concept: Commodore HX-64 - mpweiher
https://www.artstation.com/artwork/dOqA8K
======
Semiapies
Could we put "Concept" or "Design Student Project" in the title? I'm sure I'm
not the only one who expected a real thing someone built.

~~~
dang
Sure thing.

~~~
Semiapies
Thanks!

------
djsumdog
This is just an artist design/rendering, right? I wonder how long before
someone 3D prints the shell and tries to actually build a working unit?

~~~
mpweiher
Yes, I had actually put a "(CG)" in the title, but apparently that got edited
and I don't seem to be able to put it back.

------
corysama
If you want a real hand-held C64, there’s
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/C64_Direct-to-
TV](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/C64_Direct-to-TV)

~~~
DerekL
I should have bought one when they were making them!

------
Travelinmatt76
This is really great. I feel like it wouldnt be too complicated to make one
with a raspberry pi. Lose the extra ports and the tape drive. Just include an
HDMI and an RCA video out for old school crt and maybe the joystick ports.
Some games would work better with a wider keyboard instead of stacking the
keys. I love it though, the mini tape is a really nice touch!

------
BallyBrain
This is pretty cool and I wish it was actually real.

There are however some other projects out there doing this. See
[http://mega65.org/](http://mega65.org/)

They have a handheld, doesn't look as nice as these drawings though.

The Mega65 system, replica of the commodore 65 is awesome though. It is
compatible with c64 c65 and their new system Mega65.

------
jansan
I find it interesting that if you google for "Funkentstört n. DBP Vfg.
1046/84" (intereference suppressed according to some German Post standard),
you will only get results from C64 related websites. Didn't other devices need
that label, too?

------
nanoflite
Let's start to build this, no? The innards of a DTV, some 3D printing, a
membrane keyboard with some DIY stickers on it. Hot glue, solder iron,
patience and some serious hacking can get this done. Where are the design
files?

~~~
reaperducer
No. Cassettes were one of the worst storage media of their age. Replace that
part with a micro SD card and then maybe you're on to something.

~~~
Tehdasi
8bit machines are good in their simplicity, but they were not perfect. Storage
of the 80s in particular detracts from the experience, it doesn't enhance it.

------
colanderman
Reminds me of the Apple II watch: [https://www.instructables.com/id/Apple-II-
Watch/](https://www.instructables.com/id/Apple-II-Watch/)

------
widowlark
This looks amazing. Such a cool concept and design.

------
tluyben2
Crowdfunding please! I'll have a few.

------
jdkee
Where do I sign up? Take my money please!

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
...really? Why? I mean, it looks cool, but it is pretty damned useless. If you
want a portable C64 your phone can emulate one and it'll probably consume
fewer cycles than your clock app.

